# Awesome: TT Mk2, the Mk1 look realy dated now.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

If you all see the new TT Mk2 on April 6th you no what i mean. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So, you've seen it in the flesh or just another photoshop dug up from the recesses of your imagination?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

... ... ... ... ... yawn ? ... ...


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll still be happy with mine as I'm not having a TT next I want a 911 or a TVR T350 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

che6mw said:


> ... ... ... ... ... yawn ? ... ...


know what you mean, Iceman you are getting to be the spoilt kid in the street who keeps anoying us with "I know something you don't" spose after 6 April you will have lost all of that [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

My next car will either be a db9 or the audi r8. 
Im not upgrading for 2 yrs but im interested in seeing this mk ll if anyones managed to find a real pic....stop dickin around and post it.
Just intrigued to see what tosh is getting.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Focus lights with a clio rear window. Not sure about the big grill.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Howler Monkey.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

dommorton said:


> I'll still be happy with mine as I'm not having a TT next I want a *911* or a TVR T350 8)


Same here, its called the next stage


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bored of the mk2 and it aint even here yet. :roll:

None of the 'pictures' we have seen has made the mk1 look dated, im doubting some of the recent ones are a million miles off the mk2 as well.

My next car will look something like this, hence, i couldnt give a toss about the mk2, wont have one, never will, nowhere to put my canoe and im guessing it will be sh1t useless in 8 feet of snow at minus 15 in Winter!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> dommorton said:
> 
> 
> > I'll still be happy with mine as I'm not having a TT next I want a *911* or a TVR T350 8)
> ...


exactly thats why ive put money on the R8.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Focus lights with a clio rear window. Not sure about the big grill.


Yawn, comments like these are starting to get boring now. Its like saying the MKI was a copy of the ford Ka.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

911 - did have a peek in the window as i passed today but i think i'd be following V to a cayman if i was to go this route.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

:lol: :lol: She waits for you..... she sits there with a fishin rod..... take the hook out ya gob and rise above it...... you may have the last laugh yet.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Iceman said:


> If you all see the new TT Mk2 on April 6th you no what i mean. :wink:
> 
> Hans.


In your and few other peoples opinion.

Sorry but in my opinion my Mk I doesn't look dated - yet.

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Focus lights with a clio rear window. Not sure about the big grill.
> ...


Toshiba why are you still driving a TT if in your eye it is dated? :? Seems like your getting very upset and starting to throw your toys about because you don't like peoples opinions. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not at all you keep saying it looks like a focus when it clearly does not. (do you know what a focus looks like?) However since you've had your TT for years im sure you know best if it is or isn't dated. :roll:

If you dont like the MKII why read the posts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Bite. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Not at all you keep saying it looks like a focus when it clearly does not. (do you know what a focus looks like?) However since you've had your TT for years im sure you know best if it is or isn't dated. :roll:
> 
> If you dont like the MKII why read the posts?


I believe it was Sonicmonkey who originally said it looked like a Focus :roll: .

Ease up its only a forum Paul :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:evil:


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> :evil:


Tantrum time! :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

:lol: I hear glasses being smashed. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not from me, I no reason to break anything.


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

The mrk 2 looks awsome !!!! but so does the mrk1 !!! End ov.. 

Ill keep it simple


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

dommorton said:


> I'll still be happy with mine as I'm not having a TT next I want a 911 or a TVR T350 8)


Im with you on this. But it will be a 911 for me.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

has there been any indication as to how much the R8 is going to cost.

There are too many porkas round where I live and I wanna go for something different next....

The R8 is the next car for me.... financials allowing :wink:

Not got a clue what they are gonna cost.. hope to god it doesnt get silly like the AMV8 Aston Did.

To begin with i read that the AMV8 was being released to rival the porkas at Â£60k... its went up and up and up and i think they go for about 90k which imo as missed the point. Why release the AMV8 at 90 when for a shade more you can get a DB9 and then your into Vanquish territory which say what you like about the rear end is the daddy of the Astons.


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Pfffftt !

All this talk of Porkers, Astons and TVR's.

Next car for me will be a brand new 170bhp diesel VW Passat Estate.

I shall park at Sainsburys' knowing I have the latest, best looking model, slaying all before me with my practical load capacity and 50mpg. It will stand out from all those "so has been" Mk1 TT's and Mondeos. Heck I'll probably still have to park miles away from everyone else to avoid my doors getting pranged.

Im not joking btw


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

[smiley=zzz.gif]

Think I'll wait to the 6th and reserve judgement before I shoot down to my local dealer and order a Caymen or DB9, maybe a 911 or shall I go for the focus cos it looks like the MKII.

Cheers,

bigears........ [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . some of us will remember all the fuss just an engine variant made on here . . . and now onto the next gen model of the TT, *LOOK OUT!!* - this will create so much entertainment for me over the next few months me thinks! :roll: :lol: :wink:

Dean


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm sure the Mk2 will be a great car and nicer to drive etc. In 20 years time, it will be the Mk1 that will be the car to have from the classic car point of view. It's like the original 60's crome bumper MGB's.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

Look the MK II is a different car. Sure it has the raised eye brows focus look. But i am sure noone at ford had anything to so with that lol. Untill i see it on top gear with the stig giving it some stick. I really am holding my views back. The TT has been loved then hated on there. Lets see how it goes this time around. I mean people who have put a deposit down with with money ready to buy the next one will always change their focus on things. MKII or not i feel damn proud to be a TT owner with a lighter wallet than before for some reason lol. I just want to have a laugh when clarkson gets hold of the MKII and does a special section dedicated to comparing the 2. Did anyone else get a nice card from audi in a nice shiney thing saying the new TT is coming through the post? go to the website and let us sell it to you.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats better 8)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> . . . some of us will remember all the fuss just an engine variant made on here . . . and now onto the next gen model of the TT, *LOOK OUT!!* - this will create so much entertainment for me over the next few months me thinks! :roll: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dean


And who can forget the infamous Gaz and Jan thread - 180 inferiority complex :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

dommorton said:


> I'll still be happy with mine as I'm not having a TT next I want a 911 or a TVR T350 8)


I have gone through the same thought process. 997S arrives late April


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Was always to be the 911 but I couldn't get a nice enough one for the budget I bought the TT with. So need to make more money :!: However I recently saw a truly awesome looking T350 for sale and due to my relatively low annual mileage it may be viable :twisted: Although the thought of no proper crash testing, no airbags, no traction control etc does worry me slightly :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

And Customer Services is run by the Russian mafia: just a recorded message, "We know where you live". :lol:


----------



## yan355 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ive gone the other way started with the dream F355 traded that in for two little girls then got the E46 M3 which was ok ish but I never really got it as a car had to keep telling myself I liked it plus it was the most unreliable car Ive ever had.

The TTC225 ive got now does 25-30000miles per year bags of character, for road use handles just fine reminds me of my much loved golf rallye from 15 years ago, its cheap to run in comparison with the above and crucially in my eyes still looks the dogs from any angle.

Remeber the design is almost 10 years old and still looks as fresh as most things on the road. The new one will be fine it might look great from the start or be a grower but i doubt it will have the impact of the original. It will definately be a better drivers car if its anything like the Golf Gti - but you will have to rag it to notice a massive difference.

The Audi TT is a very good car and always will be. We are all lucky enough to have the chance to drive one. Crucially stop worrying about it and enjoy driving the car if you thought it looked good when you bought it - it still does and the the MK2 wont change that. The only people who will be bothered will be those for whom having the latest of something is important.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Judging by the impact (not much) new models had on the A4 A6 range I dont think the new TT is going to have the devasting effect on the mk I a lot of people are expecting.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

James1000 said:


> Judging by the impact (not much) new models had on the A4 A6 range I dont think the new TT is going to have the devasting effect on the mk I a lot of people are expecting.


I think Audi are pretty happy. Sales have gone through the roof over the past few years. So it's had the desired effect. And the A3, A4 and A6 have one quite a few awards.

They are damn good looking cars, despite many people's reservations about the front grille - which is, to be honest, a little sad, to judge a car by one small element.

I think the A6 is the best looking car Audi have made (TT aside), and is far better looking than any of the others in its class, inside and out. The BMW may have the sporty appeal and badge snobbery, but the Audi has the class. Yes, that means it will not snap knicker elastic at 50 paces, but not many normal cars will these days. Especially not Audi - that's not what they are about. Even cars like the B7 RS4, only those in the know salivate over it. Now, the R8, perhaps will be different....


----------



## deepcool (May 6, 2002)

Yeeeuuuk!

I do hope that the pictures above aren't the final item. If they are, then I am glad that I am looking for a MkI now. I don't think that looks good at all.... but let's wait and see!

As I mentioned in a different thread, the design of the Mk I is very similar to the design sketches. The Mk II above appears to be an 'engineered version' of the design. Not good.

Roll on Thursday...


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> James1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the impact (not much) new models had on the A4 A6 range I dont think the new TT is going to have the devasting effect on the mk I a lot of people are expecting.
> ...


Sorry, in case I wasnt clear I was talking about the impact the new A4 A6 models would have on the current range's values. I too think the new models are cracking looking cars. 
I had an A3 1.8T and sold it a couple of years after the new A3 came out. The new shape did not affect the price I got for it. 
Take the new Porsche Boxster. Its release hasnt made the old shape Boxster's value plummet. Its still a very desirable car and carries almost as much cred as it did before it was replaced.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry, misread. Yeh, you're right. The old models have remained good cars in their own right, and maintained their value. The only real reason you would want to upgrade is better engines or better chassis. There is certainly little reason to move from a B6 to a B7 A4.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Sorry, misread. Yeh, you're right. The old models have remained good cars in their own right, and maintained their value. The only real reason you would want to upgrade is better engines or better chassis. There is certainly little reason to move from a B6 to a B7 A4.


Dont worry mate I can be somewhat vague at times :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Aaaaargh!
still a whole day left  what to do... what to do... 



ResB said:


> I have gone through the same thought process. 997S arrives late April


I have upgraded to... an A3 diesel :roll: I really wanna die now :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you say upgraded - dont you mean downgraded :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oi, watch it! :wink: There's not much between my TDI and a 180 quattro TT, other than about 20mpg.


----------



## deepcool (May 6, 2002)

I don't understand the issue re waiting for tomorrow.... surely the pic at the top of page 4 of this thread is it?

I've spent a few years on the Porsche forums. Usually, the pics that emerge with a week or two to the launch date are pretty accurate (in this case, unfortunately!)

Gary D.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It will be close (it can hardly be otherwise, really), but subtle differences can visually be very significant. I am sure the front isn't quite right, when comparing it to the one from the original TT Lounge screensaver. The real thing seems more aggressive. The PS looks a bit weedy. The pastel blue colour doesn't help either.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> Bored of the mk2 and it aint even here yet. :roll:
> 
> None of the 'pictures' we have seen has made the mk1 look dated, im doubting some of the recent ones are a million miles off the mk2 as well.
> 
> My next car will look something like this, hence, i couldnt give a toss about the mk2, wont have one, never will, nowhere to put my canoe and im guessing it will be sh1t useless in 8 feet of snow at minus 15 in Winter!


You will need a longer hose and step ladder for cleaning that monster


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

yan355 said:


> Ive gone the other way started with the dream F355 traded that in for two little girls then got the E46 M3 which was ok ish but I never really got it as a car had to keep telling myself I liked it plus it was the most unreliable car Ive ever had.
> 
> The TTC225 ive got now does 25-30000miles per year bags of character, for road use handles just fine reminds me of my much loved golf rallye from 15 years ago, its cheap to run in comparison with the above and crucially in my eyes still looks the dogs from any angle.
> 
> ...


yan355 - I don't suppose you used to go to school in Lytham did you?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

yan355 said:


> Ive gone the other way started with the dream F355 traded that in for two little girls


Is it just me or does that sound so wrong??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe his real name is Gary Glitter.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jwball said:


> yan355 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive gone the other way started with the dream F355 traded that in for two little girls
> ...


 :lol: :lol: No its not just you.

Back to topic...Sort off....I was really hoping the new TT would be great. Now im not so sure. If it looks and drives like an old dog then I know ive made the right decision. However if its the dog bollox. I will be in two minds whether to change my order :? . Want the RS4 now as im a little bored with having what is in effect a two seater and want to get back into somethnig bigger while taking the next performance step up. But if the MKII is that good. I maybe tempted to stay in a TT for another couple of years. And wait for the B8 RS4.(If they make one).


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Like i say, *Awesome* :wink:

Hans.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice wheels and brakes :wink:

He just would'nt let lie.......he just would'nt


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

BMW wheels on the new TT look horrible imo :S


----------



## davidk (Jan 3, 2006)

I guess what disappoints me about the MkII is that is is so well entrenched in current Audi design. With some subtle exceptions, it has all the flavour and design of the rest of the current Audi range, except as a sports coupe body shape (and is it just me that thinks the bum looks like a 350Z?). If you were going to be lazy and update the TT to match the rest of your current range, then the MkII is exactly what you'd expect.

And is what we've got.

The MkI was a very different beast historically. A concept car ("let's use lots and lots of circles!") that somehow made it to the road without that many changes. Think back to what the rest of the Audi range was like at that time when the TT was first launched, and how different it was outside and in from the rest of the range.

This is probably why it still looks so fresh today and, as someone mentioned, why it'll turn into the classic car of tomorrow. As long as you don't have a spoiler on it :wink:

But perhaps the question should be what we would have wanted from the MkII?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toxic said:


> BMW wheels on the new TT look horrible imo :S


BMW wheels. :?

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/albums//Audi/TT-TT Roadster/TT (a5)/Brandenburg Gate=Debut/002.jpg

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/a..., C5, C6)/A6 Avant (C6)/Exterior - EU/004.jpg

Hans.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

I think the MkII looks fine (but not stunned) while Mrs Skilaree thinks it looks awesome and wants one yesterday. Maybe it's a male/female thing? :?:


----------



## vegetaleb (Mar 22, 2006)

When we saw the first TT 7 years ago we said WAOOOOOOOOOOW,in contrast now with the MK2 we say ''yeah why not",so the MK2 is a nice car without any doubt but MK1 was and will always be the true legend


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

2006 fashion statement








Timeless classic

Anyone want to bet on the truth, or otherwise, of the above statements ? :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

i prever the 2006 fashion statement. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't get over the overhang


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Iceman said:


> i prever the 2006 fashion statement. :wink:
> 
> Hans.


Then buy a Smart car.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

That's a 2001 fashion statement :lol:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

dommorton said:


> Can't get over the overhang


Nail on the head there.

Couldn't quite figure out what was odd about the side on view on the MK2.

The overhang and the looking like it's leaning forward to sniff the arse of the dog in front :wink:

Have to see one in the flesh before I make up my mind.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

dommorton said:


> Can't get over the overhang


It's going to hit the ground when descending multi-storey car parks :-( My old car did that; really annoying.


----------



## Wojtek (Jan 16, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> 2006 fashion statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like realy more the mk1 from this side.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> dommorton said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get over the overhang
> ...


Yep and mount curbs breaking the bumper when you park in a bay with a path in front :?


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

haveing looked at the pictures of the mk II I think its never going to be a true TT it wont ever replace the MkI in my eyes. The MKI is unique and always will be it will always turn heads. Thats my personal opinion


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i really like it! shame they didn't make the v6 with around 400bhp though :twisted:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

caney said:


> i really like it! shame they didn't make the v6 with around 400bhp though :twisted:


But you can always go for a HGP Turbo kit 405 hp and 530 Nm of torque.
HGP even have 2 upgrades for the DSG *->* 650 Nm and 650 Nm *->*.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Audi did a nice job.
for 2 day's long i looked as often can , to all the pictures from the MK2
But in my opinion the car is realy awesome.

THe MK1 will never be a classic like a Porsche. 
because de car was't e real sportscar. the handling was bad.

The new MK2 will be much better on a circuit, that's for sure.

And for those who like classic car's, buy a T-Ford


----------



## Wojtek (Jan 16, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Audi did a nice job.
> for 2 day's long i looked as often can , to all the pictures from the MK2
> But in my opinion the car is realy awesome.
> 
> ...


The MK1 is allready a classic car 8)


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Just got back from hols today, so glanced through the pics & also the PDF specs - This is gonna sound vague & naf, but IMHO the MKII TT is too similar & yet not different enough to the MK1. But that's been stated already - what do we expect? - But then reading the PDF specs - naf wheels for the basic non-quattro 200PS Coupe. When I bought my TTC in Oct 2000 the only options I felt necessary were sounds & paint, but if I were looking at a MKII, I'd be looking at V6 for a start (quattro - which was a USP of the original TT), sounds, paint, interior, wheels, Xenons - the basic 2.0FSI price looks really competitive, but is not really comparable with the MK1 TTC prices.

I'll reserve final judgement until I've seen one in the flesh and/or driven a model that I might consider buying :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wojtek said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Audi did a nice job.
> ...


Yeah right, just like de VW scirocco


----------



## Wojtek (Jan 16, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Wojtek said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


You're right :roll:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

agreed the MKI is already a classic !! Its an icon just like a 911 or a beetle or even a ford capri


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

gt russell said:


> or even a ford capri


HOW VERY DARE YOU!!!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

I still think you need to see one in the flesh to see if its any good or not! Also one thing that has gone through my mind is - What happens if it dont drive as well as the MK 1! Just a thought :? Anyway off to the Motor show in june i go 

phil


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Wak said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > or even a ford capri
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------

